# Hilfe beim Ausbau des Scythe Mugen 2



## Toni87 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt benötige ich eure Hilfe beim Ausbau meines Lüfters, dem Scythe Mugen 2.

Ich habe mir den PC bei mifcom.de selber konfiguriert, dadurch kam er fertig gebaut zu mir, wodurch ich auch nichts über den Einbau weiß.

Nun will ich den Kühler mal reinigen und deshalb ausbauen.
Leider sehe ich auf Anhieb keine Schrauben oder sonstiges, wo man ihn lösen kann.

Der Lüfter ist auf einem Gigabyte UD5 Mainboard befestigt.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Ausbau des Sythe Mugen 2*

Der Mugen wird durch eine Rückplatte am Mobo fixiert.
Du müsstest erst das Mobo rausmachen, wenn du keine Ausparung im Gehäuse hast.
Edit: ich hab mal bei Caseking dein Gehäuse mir angeschaut, das hat keine solche Aussparung.


----------



## Toni87 (7. Januar 2011)

Dann werde ich das mit der Reinigung doch erst mal sein lassen.

Das komplette Mainboard ausbauen ist mir zu kompliziert und aufwendig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2011)

Dann probiere es mal mit einer Dose Druckluftspray, einfach mal hinten durchblasen


----------



## Wired (7. Januar 2011)

Mit ner Dose Druckluftspray wird man nich viel erreichen da sich der Stau dann nur wo anders im Gehäuse ablagert, am besten man baut das gesammte Mainboard mit verschraubtem Kühler aus und schaubt danach einfach die Backplate abgeschraubt ... so bekommt man solche Monsterblöcke von CPU-Kühler am einfachsten ab. Habs letztens bei meinem EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner selbst so gemacht weil ich den ums verrecken nich von den Pushpins am Rentationmodul runter bekam, nich mal mit Schraubendreher & Flachzange.

*Nach möglichkeit mit Antistatik Handschuhe arbeiten.*

PS: Wenn man vorsichtig is kann auch nichts beschädigt werden.


----------



## darkycold (7. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn schon groß dabei....

Nimm dir ne Kamera.
Mach nen schönes Foto von deriner Kiste, oder auch zwei oder drei, und dann druck sie dir aus.
Dann weist du schon mal, wo jedes Kabel hin kommt.
Dann ziehst einfach erst mal alle Kabel ausm Board. Nimmst die Graka raus (ist nen kleiner Verschluss an der rechten Seite vom pci ex Anschluss.) und alle anderen zusätzlichen Karten.
Dann löst du die 6 - 9 Schrauben und nimmst vorsichtig das Board ausm Tower. Kann teils etwas haken, liegt meist an der Anschlussblende.
Dann drehst das Dingen einfach aufn Kopf, also auf den Kühler und löst die Schrauben. Dann kannst eigentlich schon durch leichtes drehen (WLP ist meist ganz schön klebrig) den Kühler runter bekommen.
Falls das nicht hilft, einfach mit nem Föhn kurz an den Kühler. Die WLP wird warm und der Kühler geht besser runter.

Ist doch nicht so schwer.... Viel Spaß


----------



## hardwarespider (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn er nicht arg verdreckt ist kannst du auch einfach den Lüfter ausstecken und mit dem Staubsauger zu Werke gehen. Lüfter ausstecken deshalb, weil sich sonst wenn er sich dreht Ladungen bilden können, die das Board schädigen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Januar 2011)

hardwarespider schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht arg verdreckt ist kannst du auch einfach den Lüfter ausstecken und mit dem Staubsauger zu Werke gehen. Lüfter ausstecken deshalb, weil sich sonst wenn er sich dreht Ladungen bilden können, die das Board schädigen.



kann dem nur zustimmen, besonders wenn du dir zusätzliche aufsätze für deinen staubsauger holst um noch besser in kleinere bereiche zu kommen ( war bei meinem standart dabei)
Saug damit auch immer meinen Pc und meine Turntables ab und hatte damit noch keine probleme


----------



## Toni87 (7. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Staubsauger. 

Das werde ich morgen auf jedenfall als erstes probieren und nur wenn`s gar nicht anders geht das Mainboard ausbauen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Januar 2011)

Also wirklich dreckig ist der Kühler ja nicht, jedenfalls nicht so dreckig, dass seine Kühlleistung davon beeinträchtigt wird. Wieso also die Mühe machen? Außerdem wird der PC noch nicht so alt sein, da ist ja immerhin ne GTX580 drin (und die ist ja noch nicht so lang aufm Markt).
Aber wenn man nix mit sich anzufangen weiß, macht man sich eben Arbeit


----------



## Toni87 (7. Januar 2011)

@ Hitman-47

Ich habe den PC seit März 2010, und im Dezember 2010 die verbaute HD 5870 gegen eine neue GTX 580 getauscht.

Der schwarze Lüfter vor der silbernen Kühlung ist bereits von mir gereinigt worden. Aber der Kühlblock selbst ist mächtig verstaubt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2011)

> Mit ner Dose Druckluftspray wird man nich viel erreichen da sich der Stau dann nur wo anders im Gehäuse ablagert


Wo ist da das Problem, man kann ja den Kühler mit einem Lappen weitestgehend abdecken. Der Staub würde dann nur auf dem Lappen zu finden sein


----------



## carsten1975 (7. Januar 2011)

Der Tip mit dem Staubsauger ist gut aber klemm den Lüfter ab denn sonst funktioniert er wie ein Generator und kann eine Spannung zurück ins Board schicken (kann)


----------



## darkycold (8. Januar 2011)

einfach den Lüfter festhalten, denn mit Sicherheit macht der Luftstrom vom Sauger auch mehr als 4000 rpm, und das wird für den Motor auch nicht das Beste sein.


----------



## hardwarespider (8. Januar 2011)

> einfach den Lüfter festhalten, denn mit Sicherheit macht der Luftstrom  vom Sauger auch mehr als 4000 rpm, und das wird für den Motor auch nicht  das Beste sein.


Ich glaub dem Motor ist das ziemlich egal. Aber man kann, wenn man will, auch einfach einen Zahnstocher zwischen Blatt und Rahmen klemmen.


----------

